# Did a little photoshoot this morning :)



## AshleyR (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently got a new camera (Nikon D80) so this morning I decided to do a little photoshoot of some of my soaps!

Here they are!

This is the one I added the lemongrass curls to (and was wondering what scent went good with lemongrass FO, a few weeks ago!) I ended up adding blood orange FO, a tiny bit of eucalyptus (can't smell it though), and some calendula petals. The curls don't really show up that great, they're more like little pieces here and there...






This is a mango soap (that you already saw a few days ago. Just took a different pic!) I did buy a huge $4 mango to put in this pic, but I had no idea they had such a big pit in the middle (never eaten a mango before!) I hacked it up, so no mango in the pic! 





Pink Grapefruit. You saw this one the other day too....





My first salt bar! It is unscented and is made with sea salt and lots of shea butter!





Here's a huge basket of a bunch of 'em. I love this basket! 





 Off to make cucumber soap!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 24, 2009)

Good job Ashley.  I love them all.

Laurie


----------



## Lindy (Feb 24, 2009)

I love that basket...... the soaps are drop dead gorgeous - nice soap porn lady!


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow!  _Very_ excellent pics Ashley!  Of course all your soap is divine too....your presentation is wonderful  

Tanya


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I recently got a new camera (Nikon D80) so this morning I decided to do a little photoshoot of some of my soaps!
> 
> Here they are!
> 
> ...




Nice, what is the white one, ive never madw white soap, how did you do it?


----------



## digit (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow!!! 



Digit


----------



## starduster (Feb 24, 2009)

*lovely*

Artistic genius. Take a bow.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are beautiful!!

Ashely, for the mango, you can cut it right before the pit (length wize) and then seperate it and you'll have 2 halves - no pit.  You can then take your knife and slice it to make squares and then you can pop it inside out.

I'm not sure that makes sense but i found a picture:


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 24, 2009)

Ashley, your soaps are lovely, you just keep getting better and better.
And you don't know what you are missing out on with the mangoes, they are great!!


----------



## rszuba (Feb 25, 2009)

love the  pretty lemongrass curl one.



rosey, great info on the mango cutting. they are so yummy.


----------



## MsBien (Feb 25, 2009)

These are gorgeous, I love them!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

And thanks for the mango tip Rosey.  Your pic didn't show up but I think I understand!


----------



## JuBean (Feb 25, 2009)

Great photography! Looks so professional!


----------



## JessyV (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice soaps!
Next time try some of the mango they are delicious!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 25, 2009)

Lovely!!!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 25, 2009)

*x*

very, VERY lovely!  keep up the great work!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are terrific soap pics and of course the wonderful soaps as well!


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!!!  I am so impressed with your soaps AND your photography skills.  The soaps are beautiful, and your presentation is perfect.  Very luxurious, and the perfect mood for handmade soaps.  Nicely done!


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 26, 2009)

What a creative job you did! Love the peels in the soap.


----------



## lunchlady2009 (Mar 5, 2009)

Isn't the Nikon D80 a wonderful camera?!?

It was that or the Canon Rebel xsi (aka Canon 450D) when I did my camera shopping and it all came down to cost, so I went with the Canon (bought it at a store that was closing so I got one heck of a good deal!)

Your pictures and your soaps are beautiful! Excellent job!


----------



## Jody (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are great Ashley.  Very pretty.


----------



## Jola (Mar 7, 2009)

Love your presentation! Especially the big basket! What is the dark brown soap?  it's really catching my eye!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

that is an awesome bunch of pics!!! great job!


----------



## zoe-t (Mar 11, 2009)

*hey*

beautiful soap, some of it looks eatable.  i'm interested in your salt bar.  do you have a recipe youd like to share and what are the beneficiol properties of it?       zoe-t


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Jola, the dark brown soap is scented with French Vanilla. Every vanilla FO I've used has turned super dark brown.


----------

